#  Der kleine Patient >   Fotoblitzlicht bei Neugeborenen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,  
ich bin frischgebackene Oma und habe meine Tochter und den Kleinen gleich einen Tag nach der Enbindung im Krankenhaus besucht. Natürlich habe ich gleich ein Bild mit meinem Smartphone gemacht. Leider habe ich vergessen dass Blitzlicht auszuschalten. Jetzt mache ich mir große Sorgen, dass ich den Augen des Kleinen geschadet habe. Das Smartphone hat ja ziemlich lange Fotolicht. Ich kann auch nicht mehr den genauen Abstand zum Kind sagen und ob der Kleine die Augen aufhatte. Als meine Tochter das Licht bemerkt hatte, hat sie gleich dem Kleinen die Augen zugehalten aber ich denke da wars schon zu spät. 
Ich hoffe jetzt auf Antworten die eine Oma mit sehr großem schlechten Gewissen hoffentlich beruhigen! 
Liebe Grüße
Sissilina

----------


## feli

CLICK 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## OliverMarunde

Nein, sei unbesorgt. Das mit dem Schaden  an Baby-Augen ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Vom Blitzlicht geht  grundsätzlich keine Gefahr aus, auch nicht für die Kleinsten.

----------


## DocHasenbein

Ich glaube, du musst dir keine Sorgen machen. Gerade ganz kleine Neugeborene haben die Augen ja meist noch geschlossen, so kurz nach der Geburt. Außerdem funktionieren ihre Reflexe auch sehr gut, deswegen brauchst du keine Angst haben, der Kleine könnte einen Schaden davon tragen.

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

Wir haben auch öfters Bilder von unseren Kleinen gemacht, auch als sie noch ganz klein waren. Sie haben beide super Augen und keine Probleme. Habe auch noch nie gelesen oder gehört, dass das schaden soll. Übertreiben würde ich es dennoch nicht :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Schokokonfekt

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass du dir da Sorgen machen musst. Schon alleine, weil Neugeborene ohnehin fast immer die Augen geschlossen haben. Der Blitz kann den Augen keinen schlimmen Schaden zufügen. Das ist ja kein starker Laserpointer. Im schlimmsten Fall hat sich der kleine Wurm erschreckt. ;-)

----------


## Herbärt

Liebe besorgte Oma,
mach dir nicht allzugroße Sorgen, das Kind wird das nicht weiter in seiner Sehkraft einschränken.  
LG Herbert

----------


## Kojote

Liebe Oma, 
ich kann deine Sorgen gut verstehen habe auch drei kleine Enkel/ Engel. 
Es ist alles gut,meine Tochter macht auch Babysschootings und das Blitzlicht hat noch keinen geschadet. 
Liebe Grüße aus Emden und alles gute.

----------


## ricciodimare

Die Diskussion ist zwar schon einige Jahre alt (das wurde offensichtlich übersehen), aber zumindest einmal bei uns sehr aktuell. Eine Cousine macht sich diesbezüglich ebenfalls Gedanken und ich werde die Erklärungen in der Diskussion gerne mitgeben.

----------

